# My Thoughts on this Forum!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

These are my thoughts on this Just a bunch of People feeding off thier own misery .... We can never get better if we just stay on this forum and just read other peoples thoughts on life and how it sucks. Staying on this forum will turn anyone insane what you have to do really is find out who you are and make up some help for youself. Get the fuck up off your asses and do somthing rite now rite this instant do something never let yourself be Lazy Never let your fall into total misery about ur life and how much it sucks. Never think about all the bad things in ur life all the people u hate dont let them win you. You are a Human Being wit life u are not a wondering soul. Fight the power, Fight this fucking disease. Dont let it win you. Enjoy your life instead of pondering in ur misery. I HAVE DONE THIS AND IT HAS WORKED OK ? IM DONE WIT DP I DONT HAVE DP ANYMORE FUCK IT ITS GONE FUCK YOU DP FUCK YOU MOTHER FUCKER ! DIE BITCH DIE ! MOTHER FUCKER DIE HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAA I AM THE KING OF THE WORLD. POST POSITIVE FIGHT THE POWER NO NEGATIVE JUST POSITIVE. I LOVE YOU ALLLLL WE ARE SOOO SPECIAL


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Some truth to what you have to say, Keanu, but merely getting off your ass and doing sh*t isn't going to help everyone. Everyone here has different degrees of DP/DR, different reasons behind it, so what worked for you isn't going to work for everyone. My DP/DR was triggered by drugs and alcohol and it is very non-circumstantial. No matter what kind of situations I'm put in, my DP is pretty much the same. My DP is completely like being on drugs. I chronically experience all the sensory and cognitive effects similar to marijuana or very, very mild hallucinogens. I feel like telling me to get "normal" is like telling a person on drugs to automatically switch off all of its effects. Can't do it. Definitely a biochemical disturbance.

I've tried your route to success many times and sometimes it made my psyche and confidence worse because I would try to do more complex tasks and jobs fitting of my college degree and former credentials and found out how slow my mind moves now and that I'm dumb as a rock.

But, I don't really wallow in my misery like some people on this board. I don't even go to the main DP forum anymore because I find it too depressing. Even when I did hang out there, I was mostly only interested in medications and therapies. I don't like talking about my symptoms because everyone here knows the symptoms of DP. I find this forum interesting just like I would find a chat room interesting- talking about music, movies, politics, etc. Kind of fun talking about this stuff with different types of people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

> I've tried your route to success many times and sometimes it made my psyche and confidence worse because I would try to do more complex tasks and jobs fitting of my college degree and former credentials and found out how slow my mind moves now and that I'm dumb as a rock.


Are you really slow in doing the more complex tasks or does it only feel that way?

I figured out that whenever I feel like I can't concentrate to an extent where I feel like being as dumb as the dog I actually did not perform poorly, it was just a feeling.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah, i agree with gimpy. you can't make sweeping generalizations that everyone here just needs to get off their asses and stop wallowing in misery.

Again, there is a bit of truth to that. I really do think it has a lot to do with will power, but it isn't as easy as say, quitting smoking or something like that. And i certainly don't think it's a case of anyone being Lazy.

Incidentally, keanu, i've felt like i've defeated this thing numerous times before. I think you'd do yourself more of a service to ease off the bravado a little.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

this thread is pathetic


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I, probably a little of both. I just can't concentrate and my memory is horrible. I forget what I'm supposed to do and get easily distracted. When my DP isn't as bad, I just think a lot more and about important stuff like making money and women. I'm more intuitive and creative when my DP is at its best.

I just went to my local Target and saw one of the largest concentrations of hot girls I've ever seen. Women love Target. I have been to a few Targets in my lifetime and this one is by far the best.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

keanu.. i understand your post you are having a moment of clarity and youre trying to share that with the rest of us. at first when i read it i also started grunting with the bah humbugs .. but ive grown up quite a bit in the past year.. and ive taken off the blinders to see all sides not just one side. i can see where you are coming from and what you are trying to do with that post. even though its full of 'bravado' and not totally well thought out, it was meant as encouragement and given in the spirit of love and compassion which so many of us here lack. its funny how we b1tch about the lack of help we get from our doctors and from meds.. yet when someone tries to give us a dose of encouragement.. in WHATEVER form.. we shut them down right away without even TRYING to hear them. it makes me so sad.

happy holidays.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Johnny U.,

Yup it's difficult to make generalizations. People come and go on this board. The original DP Board started in 1997 I believe. I found it in 1999. I have had chronic DP for most of my life, no let up for about 30 years and I'm 46. And it was an insidius part of my life from early childhood along with anxiety and depression.

When I first found this online (I had just gotten onto the intermet and the first word I searched for was depersonalization). It was the first time I found I wasn't the only person in the world with this.

I've met, in person, many wonderful people from this board. A few are good friends to this day.

I'm trying to say, some come and go. Some have gotten all the info they want/need, all the support, and move on. Others come back when things go bad, or when they have something great to report.

It is indeed a matter of balance, but the degree of DP/DR, the severity, varies with each individual here. THere are also many who have full lives, jobs, families, who continue on with chronic DP or episodes of it over the years.

I don't think many, if any, here are wallowing in this illness. But you make some good points. It is best to try to get out into the world and live as normal a life as possible. But here is where you can find people who TRULY understand, as no one else can.

A long-time DPer, who never touched a rec drug,
Dreamer


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> .. yet when someone tries to give us a dose of encouragement.. in WHATEVER form.. we shut them down right away without even TRYING to hear them. it makes me so sad.


funny. i thought that both gimpy and myself responded with relative optomism...hardly "shutting (him) down right away".

Like i said, i think there's some truth to the whole idea of beating this by focussing outwards and all that. It's just that whenever someone leaps onto a thread in full battle gear, with the alacrity of a self-help guru, telling everyone that "Hey, I just figured it out! You guys just have to ignore this...f--- this disease! Get on with your lives!" ...and brandishing defiance as a brave new insight...well, to use the colloquial of you wacky kids: I've Been There, and Done That.

I don't like it implied that weakness or lassitude is somehow the reason why we're all here. No matter how well such suggestions may be intended.

Keanu...i appreciate what you're trying to do. I remember when i had that same kind of attitude and i came on this very board saying much the same thing. I'm happy that you've "beaten this". I hope you continue to try to help the rest of us by offering suggestions and encouraging remarks...but don't reduce my problems to something that can be effaced quick-snap with a pep talk and a can of cola.

s.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea i totally see your point sebastian just as much as i see where keanu is coming from. we have ALL been in his shoes. you get these massive apiphanies (sp?) and you go.. AAAAAHH SO DESU KA!! or rather.. EURIKA!

but then the realities start to sink in. the dp lingers on so naturally it would make anyone lose faith and in many cases become cynical. i just wish that we could TRY to understand the poster before we respond to them. keanu is a young man and still has yet to reach the point where the pep talks fade away and all you have left is you. everyone has faded away. your life becomes just a mere morsel of what it used to be. the pep talks are just about the only thing that you do just to make it through another day without dragging a blade across your wrists. i have had this shat all my 27 years.. it has never gone away.. never decreased... always been the same living dream. and over time that dream has been less and less pleasant and has now turned into a walking nightmare. im prolly one of the most positive members here and that is because i constantly give myself pep talks. it doesnt make me any less f#cked in the head... but it does help me cope with it.

alls im asking is that some of us here consider that. being negative doesnt do sh1t for your illness all it does is make it worse. i appreciate every kick in the arse that someone wants to give me as long as its in the spirit of compassion and not out of frustration because they are sick of me and my 'issues'.

keanu said that he loves us and that is the most important aspect of his entire post because it shows where he stands when hes saying all that. he has his arms open wide and i think that deserves some appreciation.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

There are no clear-cut answers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

yea i come on here and i see pure sadness because really what we need is to have happiness but we are so down all the time. Its like we are brain damaged but then we are not, we are all sad we cannot use our most useful tool to its full advantage. its such a tough disorder to deal with and has no medicine that really helps. It has drained all the youth out of me, i feel like im 80's and my life is over when everyone else my age is looking towards the future. I just want to see more positivity in this forum we have to encourage ourselves, staying positive will keep us more in touch and essentially make the healing process quicker for all of us. They should research into this disorder much more. I hope some doctor gets this disorder and researches a cure for himself that would be awesome.


----------

